# Hive splits limited space?



## MsBeHaven (May 31, 2013)

Quick question. How do you contain a couple of urban hives from swarming without splits? Yes, I've read about artificial swarming a hive, but I have 2 hives and maybe only have space for a third for next year (1st year beek). Won't have to worry about it this year, but was curious to know how others with limited space maintain their 2-3 hives without always creating more. Love the bees, just have limited space (and time).

Thanks for any advice


----------



## Sticky Bear (Mar 15, 2012)

One can encourages others to keep bees too or allow you to keep bees for them. One could also produce splits next year and create nucs to sell to others nearby or give away to someone in a local bee club.


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

I would suggest checking the hives every week. Look for any signs of queen cells. I would also make sure the bees have plenty of room ( adding suppers).


----------



## bolter (Jun 27, 2013)

I would add that when you check your hives look for queen cells. If you find a bunch of them, kill them and add more space (unless you think the queen has died). That should keep them from swarming.


----------



## Bees In Miami (Nov 30, 2012)

YOU aren't creating more...the BEES are! Look now for other places you can keep hives, so you are prepared for spring. Don't split now, but be prepared for spring. Have a location or two lined up, even if it's just a friends yard! Keep the hives close for over wintering, but have options come spring! JMO!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

requeen in the spring with a fresh queen! 
As soon as your colony builds in the spring. order a fresh queen. on a nice day go into the hive find the old queen and pinch her off. wait at least 10, hours overnight if possible. then introduce your queen as you would any new queen. by changing out queens annually. you significantly reduce the possibility of swarming. it is no guarantee though. Do some splits and sell them, Or just let them swarm!


----------



## thenance007 (May 25, 2011)

I recombined the swarm hive with the mother hive a couple of weeks after they swarmed. I let them begin producing capped brood, then did a newspaper combine leaving both queens. I let them decide which one to keep or keep them both, and that hive was a good honey producer.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I see a lot of posts saying to split to prevent swarming. I agree with Michael Palmer that you reduce honey production by doing this. There are other ways to prevent swarming so that splitting is not needed. I suggest you read through this thread here...

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...rm-cells-for-re-queening-and-making-increases

Check through your hives within every ten days and keep space right above the brood for storing incoming nectar, and remove any queen cells if they are found.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Splitting is a last resort if your swarm prevention strategies are not working.

http://bushfarms.com/beesswarmcontrol.htm

But also keep in mind splits are not permanent. You can recombine later and if that is your intention, you can do the splits stacked on top of the original hive and then combine once the swarm season is over, or recombine in the fall for winter, or do a combine next year just before the flow...


----------

